# Case or no case ?



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Do you prefer a case or no case when running your amp ? [ w/tube ]

wooden case for the amp w/screen to allow heat to escape.

also, have you ever tried upgrading ?
quote>
ie ~ 
In days of yore (in this case yore is before 1970), amplifier designers, mostly due to cost constraints, calculated the "minimum decoupling" value, (meaning how small of a capacitor they could get away with) when specifying filter capacitor values. Later, it was discovered that using capacitors of a much higher value, particularly directly attached to the center-tap of the output transformer (thus the least amount of impedance between it and the output tubes), could improve perceived bass response and transient overload recovery. Thus in almost every case larger filter capacitors than those specified on the diagrams results in an improvement in sound quality
quote>


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> Do you prefer a case or no case when running your amp ? [ w/tube ]
> 
> wooden case for the amp w/screen to allow heat to escape.


It really comes down to who will be around the amp when it is in use.

Before I had kids running about, no case,

After kids, everything cased, up high, out of curious little finger reach.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanx Spydertune 

New tubes --- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120313417814


6GW8--power pentode with high-mu triode, also called ECL86. Out of production.

These are not ^^^^^ 
I was impressed to see some tubes still being made today ![various sizes] mostly for ham radios and guitar amps. etc..,


----------



## Avernier (Sep 3, 2008)

tube amps for musicians are pretty common. superior tone.


----------



## Trunk Ballin (Nov 2, 2008)

i agree.


----------

